# Prince is panting



## princeandbowie (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi all,
Prince hasn't been doing the greatest. After his incident a few weeks ago, we gave him an antibiotic and anti-inflammatory every day for two weeks. Unfortunately, he has started picking at the wound under his wing again and I have found him with blood on his face on two separate accounts this week. Both times I dealt with this by putting flour on the wound. The vet does not recommend putting the cone back on him to prevent him from doing this as it has traumatized him immensely. Right now, he is sitting on my shoulder, panting, even though he hasn't been flying. He has been doing it for about 10 minutes and there is a clicking sound to it. What could this mean? Could it have to do with blood loss? 
At this point, we are not sure what the best option is for Prince. We do not want him to bleed out one night, which is our worst fear, but we've run out of ways to combat his mutilating. We are very tentatively considering euthanasia to prevent him from further suffering. It is a very hard decision as he is such a friendly little fellow and is still eating well.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm very sorry for what you have been going through with Prince and that he keeps on having relapses despite your many efforts over the years in trying to keep this condition under control...
From your description, the panting is most likely done out of stress and the little sound you hear is normal and done due to the normal motion of the beak/tongue when panting.

As for the difficult decision, you will know when the right time is by looking into Prince's eyes and observing his behaviour. 
If it comes to a point where he seems to want to give up the fight and his quality of life is quite compromised with no hope of improvement, then you can ask the vet for assistance.

I'm praying for the very best outcome for your Prince. ray:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry for the problems little Prince is experiencing.

If it has reached the point where his quality of life is compromised and he is suffering, then the greatest gift of love you can give him is to allow him to move on to the Rainbow Bridge.

I know it isn't an easy decision and only you can make it. 
Whatever you decide, if you want to talk, please feel free to contact me via Private Message.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I too am so sorry you and Prince are experiencing these hard times, you say he is friendly and eating well. Have you tried more than one avian vet for a new input ? The noise he is making possibly could be from a respiratory problem this could also explain picking at the area under his wing ? My Boy picks a lot at his sides when he is suffering from Avian gastric yeast . It couldn't hurt to perhaps try one more vet if it has come to this point with the situation. Sending healing thoughts:yellow plet:


----------

